
Putin Issues Desperate Warning of WWIII - valera_rozuvan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMMscY7Btus
======
hourislate
Just more Russian Propaganda.

What is more frightening than this is the susceptibility of Americans to fall
under the spell of Russian Propaganda.

Here is great article on "Why Americans are so vulnerable to Russian
Propaganda".

[http://empr.media/politics/kremlin-uses-weaknesses-
propagand...](http://empr.media/politics/kremlin-uses-weaknesses-propaganda/)

On a tangent....

Trump at the moment has Manafort at the helm steering his campaign.

Here is a little about the man in charge.

[http://preview.tinyurl.com/jprwsce](http://preview.tinyurl.com/jprwsce)

> As Roger Stone has boasted about their now-disbanded firm: “Black, Manafort,
> Stone, and Kelly, lined up most of the dictators of the world we could find.
> … Dictators are in the eye of the beholder.” Manafort had a special gift for
> changing how dictators are beheld by American eyes. He would recast them as
> noble heroes—venerated by Washington think tanks, deluged with money from
> Congress.

Americans need to be wary, they are in the midst of a Russian hybrid war where
information is being used to confuse them and create a situation that is not
beneficial for them.

